# DNS Guru Needed



## dontdudeme (Jun 30, 2009)

Having a DNS issue on a Windows 2003 DNS/DomainController server with active directory within a local network.

There is an OLD DNS reverse lookup zone from an old network that doesn't exist. Can delete it from the DNS server but if the server is restarted than the reverse lookup zone comes back. Not able to delete the DNS entry from active directory. Therefore probably the reason why it's coming back?

EventIDs: 3000, 4004, 4015, and 4521


----------



## dontdudeme (Jun 30, 2009)

BTW, as a work around told the DNS server to start without loading any stored zone information from Active Directory via the command dnscmd /config /BootMethod. Removed the old DNS reverse lookup zone and it doesn't come back but if anyone has a method to remove the entry from Active Directory, that would be a fix and not a work around.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Was the old DNS server a domain controller?


----------



## dontdudeme (Jun 30, 2009)

no, the network was peer to peer.


----------

